# Hello!!



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I am new to the forum, and I am really excited about all the things I am reading! I am from Watauga, Tennessee. I started a haunted woods with my father last year. I own a small business selling antiques, and I also restore antique furniture. My love for antiques mingles nicely with my love for Halloween. Among my props last year I used an old trunk that was too far gone for restoration. It was the perfect thing to put a skeleton inside, curled up in a fetal position. By opening the lid, adding my own claw marks and aged blood stains to the inside of the lid, and pulling spider webs across it, I was able to create a wonderful illusion of an old trunk someone had been locked in & died inside. I am really good at figuring out ways to utilize everyday items and junk into props for Halloween. I am hoping to gain some knowledge from others here as well as ideas & inspiration for our upcoming 2012 season.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! The trunk sounds really neat.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Jessjaja!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I like the sound of the trunk prop you made.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, jess


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I love how so many people have user names that tie into Halloween. Hmmm...wish I had thought that through a little better before picking jessjaja LOL!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome, Tennessee is where I am considering moving to in a few years.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello. Welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! 
A haunted wood sounds like so much fun. I would love to do that!
I do a backyard haunt and it is so much fun to watch the ToTs. 
Val


----------



## doink (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my...I would love to see pics of that trunk and some of your other ideas. My husband and I collect antiques and I am always looking for ways to implement them into my haunt.:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. We share two loves, Halloween and antiqueing. I've started to collect a few antique Halloween items, but they can run pretty high. Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------

